# New Trailer And New To Outbackers



## AKCamper (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi,
We will be picking up our new 2012 Outback 280RS on Friday after having it barged to Alaska. We are really excited about getting our TT and can't wait to try it out after all the snow leaves the campgrounds. We have enjoyed reading the forum for the last couple of months and wishing that we could be camping.


----------



## american_camper (Aug 7, 2011)

WELCOME! Congrats on your new Toy! The folks on this forum are very knowledgable and just great wonderful folks. Hope you guys have fun with you new toy!

Happy Trails!


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Congrats and welcome to the forum. I know the anxiety all to well. Enjoy and hang out around here to share your experiences.


----------



## Grover (Jul 19, 2010)

Welcome to our world of Outbacks.

Keep us posted on your adventures in Alaska. Many of us are awaiting retirement to head to your neck of the woods. Feed us the candy.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

WELCOME to Outbackers!!









Quartz Creek Campground is one of our favorites!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the newOutback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Congrats and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Campingmamaof2 (Jul 2, 2010)

Congrats on your TT! And welcome to the forum!


----------

